# E60 wheels on E46, specifically style 138



## Drewfus2101 (Mar 21, 2010)

So I found some 5 series wheels that I like, and more importantly, fit my budget. I did some research, and found some problems though. But didn't find a definite answer as to whether they would or wouldn't work. 

So as best as I can tell, one problem that I would run into when putting E60 wheels on an E46 is that if I went with OEM tire size, I would get rubbing because the overall tire size is taller.

My OEM wheels are the style 77, 205/50-17, diameter = 25.1", weight = 9.36 kg, width = 7", offset = 47

The style 138s are 225/50-17, diameter = 25.9", weight = 9.0 kg, width = 7.5", offset = 20/43

But I found a calculator, and if I put 225/45-17 tires on the style 138s, then the overall diameter will be 25.0", so tire height shouldn't be an issue.

So what other issues will I run into? Will the 20mm offset mess me up? can I use spacers to push that out? I do have access to a fender roller if needed, although I don't want to have to do this. I don't have any suspension mods, and don't plan on having any in the future.

What about the hub size on the wheels? Is there anyway to know what it is on these so that I can order hub rings?


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

the centerbore is the same, so your wont need rings.
the issue will be which E60 they came off of.

the E60 XIs have an e46 friendly offset in the 40s
the E60 Is have a too aggressive offset in the 20s. you would probably need to get body work done, either a fender roll or a fender pull. note that the rub will be on the fender side, so spacers will make this worse.


----------



## WDC330i (Feb 2, 2002)

This is interesting. I have a 530xit with stock rims and 225/50/17 tires. Will they also fit on my e46 M3? Wondering about them as an option for winter tires on the M, since I can get by without them on the 5. They are type 122: Light alloy rim 8JX17 ET:43


----------



## Drewfus2101 (Mar 21, 2010)

Orient330iNYC said:


> the centerbore is the same, so your wont need rings.
> the issue will be which E60 they came off of.
> 
> the E60 XIs have an e46 friendly offset in the 40s
> the E60 Is have a too aggressive offset in the 20s. you would probably need to get body work done, either a fender roll or a fender pull. note that the rub will be on the fender side, so spacers will make this worse.


That is great info! Thanks for your help. Turns out the wheels are off an xi.


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

WDC330i said:


> This is interesting. I have a 530xit with stock rims and 225/50/17 tires. Will they also fit on my e46 M3? Wondering about them as an option for winter tires on the M, since I can get by without them on the 5. They are type 122: Light alloy rim 8JX17 ET:43


if they clear the brakes, just need to get spacers


----------



## pointsplat (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey guys its interesting timing that someone posted this I just found a set of 138's for cheap too and was wondering if I would experience any problems with these on an E36. 

Looking to upgrade my 328's sport wheels and while I was really hoping to get some 189s or 287s haven't come across any good deals on them yet and it appears as though the 138's look similar to these.


----------

